# error installing apps via astro or es file mgr



## ecfiffer (Jul 24, 2011)

ok i must be missing something here. i want to install the miui camera on the newest cm7 build but like i have come across in the past. it just wont install. no matter what i do. i simply get the error application not installed. ideas? i've ran 'fix permissions' in clockwork i wiped /data /cache dalvik all before flashing this rom.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

ecfiffer said:


> ok i must be missing something here. i want to install the miui camera on the newest cm7 build but like i have come across in the past. it just wont install. no matter what i do. i simply get the error application not installed. ideas? i've ran 'fix permissions' in clockwork i wiped /data /cache dalvik all before flashing this rom.


you have to do adb push or use Root Explorer to put it in the /system/app (then set the right permissions)


----------



## ecfiffer (Jul 24, 2011)

thanks, will es file not work since it has SU permissions? or am i just on crack  my dx efed up so i just sbf'ed and am loading CM7 nightly 40something.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

ecfiffer said:


> thanks, will es file not work since it has SU permissions? or am i just on crack  my dx efed up so i just sbf'ed and am loading CM7 nightly 40something.


you might have luck with es, but root explorer is the best.


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Root explorer is the easiest just copy it go over to system/app/ make sure you have mounted r/w up at the top and then paste it. Then you wanna long click on it and change permissions to user: read write. Group: read. Otheres: read.


----------



## ecfiffer (Jul 24, 2011)

"BrutalSauce said:


> Root explorer is the easiest just copy it go over to system/app/ make sure you have mounted r/w up at the top and then paste it. Then you wanna long click on it and change permissions to user: read write. Group: read. Otheres: read.


Tried that and no love. Any other ideas?


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Try this i found a more detailed post on androidforums.

To do this: 

In Root Explorer, copy the apk file you want to put in /system/app
Navigate to the /system/app directory
Tap the Mount R/W button on the top right
Tap Paste
Scroll down to the pasted apk, long press on it and select Permissions (you'll see 9 check boxes when you do this)
Check the Read and Write buttons for User, and only the Read boxes next to Group and Others, then tap OK (once you're done, the read/write permissions under the app name should be the same as all the other apps listed (rw-r--r--))
Reboot.
http://androidforums.com/droid-all-...ling-apk-system-app-directory.html#post580115


----------

